# Finished up a large exterior



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

This one was fun wish i had the interior photos as well. Huge house for only 2 people


----------



## rebaccaliare (May 4, 2015)

That's really awesome and I also wish If I could see the Interiors as well. The Exterior is really a Great Work I must say. Really a Wide area you worked on with.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Holy cow! Would love to see the interior too. Great work. How long did it take you?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a big un fer sure.. Look's good!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Looks great. This was new construction or repaint?

How long did it take your two person crew to complete?

Spray job, or did you roll and brush out the whole thing?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How big is this place? 20k sqft? That's a huge home or 2 people.

It looks great. You did a great job.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

That would be a BIG place for 20 people:furious:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

It is roughly 15k sq ft it took us a few months because there was a huge amount of specialty stuff. The extrerior took 2 weks with 3 guys it is all new construction. There is also a huge basment section where they keep there model t collection.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope there adding on another wing just two people they must be pretty cramped.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

And the catcher is that one thermostat probably controls every heater..


----------

